# Help with remote start



## laxwi2002 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello,
I have a Crimestopper rs4g5 on a 06 Silverado. I have a unique problem that even Crimestopper tech support could provide me no help on. My remote start and bypass module has been installed for the past three weeks and has been wonderful, starts up like it should. My problem is when I hop in my warm truck and do a key takeover my rear running lights turn off, so I have to shut the truck off and restart it again. It's a big inconvenience and it's making my starter do more work than it REALLY needs to. I need some sort of solution to this problem or I'll have to reach out to Crimestopper as it bight be a bad unit or something along that nature.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If a shop did the install, they should know what's wrong. If you did, go back over the steps.


----------

